# Yukon seeding update (new pics)



## cunningrr (9 mo ago)

Just thought I'd jump on here to update my seeding project. Seeded around 8500 ft of yard with yukon bermuda on May 19. Had differing results most of which are problems i created.

First the good

5500 sf of yukon came in like a dream. Here are some pics on day 19 after seeding. Maintaining Hoc at 1.5 in due to uneven ground. .5 lbs/1000 of nitro every 7 days.




Now the bad.

Partial germination in my side yard



Now the just plain ugly in my front yard



Zero germination.

Fortunately I was able to figure out what the issues were. I stupidly put down pre emergent (barricade) on the areas with poor germination in march. This weekend I plan to rent a tiller and turn over the soil in these areas for a re seed. I also plan to add soil to weaken any remaining herbicide. Any input on my project or suggestions would be great.

Thank you


----------



## callmestevee_o (Nov 11, 2021)

Please keep the updates coming! I just did a full kill off, Harley rake, and now I'm just waiting on rain to move out so I can do the final grading and seed. I'm interested to see how yours recovers, but it looks great in the first 2 pics


----------



## cunningrr (9 mo ago)

I definitely will. Hopefully tilling the soil will disturb the pre emergent barrier enough to allow good germination. The places I had the best results I added starter fert, power raked, seeded with a broad cast spreader, and raked over with a plastic leaf rake. It been pretty darn hot in SC since Memorial Day. @callmestevee_o what are you going to plant?


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

cunningrr said:


> I definitely will. Hopefully tilling the soil will disturb the pre emergent barrier enough to allow good germination. The places I had the best results I added starter fert, power raked, seeded with a broad cast spreader, and raked over with a plastic leaf rake. It been pretty darn hot in SC since Memorial Day. @callmestevee_o what are you going to plant?


Planted Monaco Memorial Day as well. Excellent germination but it so stinking slow to grow.


----------



## cunningrr (9 mo ago)

@Batsonbe How much nitrogen are you putting down a week? I'm at .5lb/1k every 7 days. I started putting it down 1 week after germination. Mine is growing really well already had to cut it twice at 1.5 in. Once its a little more established I may bump it up to 1lb/1k to make sure it fills in before the end of growing season. Saw that pete from GCI turf did that and had great results.


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

Batsonbe said:


> cunningrr said:
> 
> 
> > I definitely will. Hopefully tilling the soil will disturb the pre emergent barrier enough to allow good germination. The places I had the best results I added starter fert, power raked, seeded with a broad cast spreader, and raked over with a plastic leaf rake. It been pretty darn hot in SC since Memorial Day. @callmestevee_o what are you going to plant?
> ...


As a Monaco user, its wonderful. Beautiful color and greens up before anyone else in my neighborhood. One thing tho, it absolutely LOVES water. The 1 3/4" I give it tends to not be enough sometimes. Youll love it.

I have no experience with Yukon, but im interested to see how this plays out, looking good so far.


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

DFW245 said:


> Batsonbe said:
> 
> 
> > cunningrr said:
> ...


Awesome glad to hear it. My first seeding project I went with a cheap seed and was highly disappointed. Went with the best I could get this time around.

@cunningrr i have no clue. I have a Scott's spreader/the Andersons clone, I have it on setting J I think. I used 24-0-11 then went back and spread a couple lbs of 0-46-0. Everything's nice and green. No signs of phosphorus deficiency. 
I'm planning on throwing down more fert tomorrow. I can't decided if I want to pick up another 0-46-0 or get a starter fert. I don't really want to be locked down to a 50lb bag of starter fert.


----------



## cunningrr (9 mo ago)

I've been weighing out fert and using a nitrogen calculator to get to .5lbs/1k. Been doing it with 29-0-4


----------



## cunningrr (9 mo ago)

Once a month i plan to put down Andersons complete 16-4-8 at the bag rate to supplement ph and k


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

Batsonbe said:


> DFW245 said:
> 
> 
> > Batsonbe said:
> ...


I went with Arden 15 for the back and Monaco for the side strip and vanity. That deep dark blue/green hue is beautiful. I've never seen tahoma 31 or Celebration in person but I've always imagined it'd have a color similar to Monaco. The blades aren't as super thin as I'd like, but the color, winter tolerance, and spring green up is insane. It didn't start going dormant until December? My front lawn was 3/4 of the way dormant by then. You made the right choice.


----------



## callmestevee_o (Nov 11, 2021)

cunningrr said:


> I definitely will. Hopefully tilling the soil will disturb the pre emergent barrier enough to allow good germination. The places I had the best results I added starter fert, power raked, seeded with a broad cast spreader, and raked over with a plastic leaf rake. It been pretty darn hot in SC since Memorial Day. @callmestevee_o what are you going to plant?


I will be trying some Royal TXD Bermuda from Hancock so a mixture of Royal, Yukon, & Mirage


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

DFW245 said:


> Batsonbe said:
> 
> 
> > DFW245 said:
> ...


My seed has sprouted and I was super impressed with how blue green the baby bermudas look. I nuked my transcontinental because after 3 years of reel mowing below 1" I couldn't find 1 stolon in my bermuda patch and the natural occurring common looked 100x better. 
I just picked some 17-17-17 to help push it along. Will cut back on the phosphorus once it gets more mature.


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

callmestevee_o said:


> cunningrr said:
> 
> 
> > I definitely will. Hopefully tilling the soil will disturb the pre emergent barrier enough to allow good germination. The places I had the best results I added starter fert, power raked, seeded with a broad cast spreader, and raked over with a plastic leaf rake. It been pretty darn hot in SC since Memorial Day. @callmestevee_o what are you going to plant?
> ...


I looked at this blend as well! Sounds like a great combo. Yukon intimidated me with its sensitivity to herbicides.


----------



## cunningrr (9 mo ago)

How cow this bermuda is no joke. Coming from centipede it grows so rapidly. I just cut on Wednesday and cut again tonight. Half filled a 30 gallon trash can


----------



## cunningrr (9 mo ago)

I plan on reseeding my front and side yard aka "ring of death" this weekend. I'm going to till the ground add scotts lawn soil, refill, roll, seed, then 1/8" peat moss cover. Fingers crossed it works


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

cunningrr said:


> I plan on reseeding my front and side yard aka "ring of death" this weekend. I'm going to till the ground add scotts lawn soil, refill, roll, seed, then 1/8" peat moss cover. Fingers crossed it works


Sounds like a solid plan. This time around I didn't mess with the peat moss. It helps but not necessary in my opinion. The cost adds up very quickly. 
Depending on how low you mow, water, and fertilizer schedule you could need to mow every other day


----------



## cunningrr (9 mo ago)

I did mow every other day and still got that much clippings lol


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

cunningrr said:


> I did mow every other day and still got that much clippings lol


Wow! Time for a growth regulator!


----------



## cunningrr (9 mo ago)

*Round 2*

Greetings from famously hot and humid Columbia, SC.

Just got out of the yard hand tilled 1100 sf of yard mixing in scotts lawn soil and starter fert. Rolled it, seed it, rolled it to make damn sure good seed to soil contact. Topped with peat moss rolled out with a Landzie spreader about 1/4 in. Fingers crossed i get good germination this time. Watering in as I type.


----------



## Bingbango (Nov 7, 2019)

Batsonbe said:


> cunningrr said:
> 
> 
> > I did mow every other day and still got that much clippings lol
> ...


How long after germination can you start PGR? My Arden15 is about 50 days old. Currently applying starter fert @1 lbN/1000 every 4 weeks. Filled in very nicely, growing like crazy.


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

Bingbango said:


> Batsonbe said:
> 
> 
> > cunningrr said:
> ...


I just read the label for t-nex and I didn't see that information anywhere. Maybe @Ware or @Greendoc can give you some guidance.


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

I saw the label for Tnex and I believe it said something about it. Let me check again

Edit: When overseeding or renovating existing turf infested with strands of Poa annua, Quali-Pro® T-Nex® use allows better germination and seedling growth of the more desirable turf, results in fewer clippings, and thus reduces maintenance traffic on new seedlings. Quali-Pro® T-Nex® is foliarly-absorbed; therefore, it does not affect seed germination. Quali-Pro® T-Nex® should be applied 1 to 5 days before seeding and before verticutting, scalping, spiking, or other similar operations."

"In addition to normal turfgrass cultural practices, Quali-Pro® T-Nex® applications to Bermudagrass enhance the establishment of cool-season turfgrasses and help ensure new seedling vigor and growth, will result in fewer clippings, and less maintenance traffic on new seedlings. Since Quali-Pro® T-Nex® is foliarly absorbed, germination and seedling growth is unaffected by Quali-Pro® T-Nex®."


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

DFW245 said:


> I saw the label for Tnex and I believe it said something about it. Let me check again
> 
> Edit: When overseeding or renovating existing turf infested with strands of Poa annua, Quali-Pro® T-Nex® use allows better germination and seedling growth of the more desirable turf, results in fewer clippings, and thus reduces maintenance traffic on new seedlings. Quali-Pro® T-Nex® is foliarly-absorbed; therefore, it does not affect seed germination. Quali-Pro® T-Nex® should be applied 1 to 5 days before seeding and before verticutting, scalping, spiking, or other similar operations."
> 
> "In addition to normal turfgrass cultural practices, Quali-Pro® T-Nex® applications to Bermudagrass enhance the establishment of cool-season turfgrasses and help ensure new seedling vigor and growth, will result in fewer clippings, and less maintenance traffic on new seedlings. Since Quali-Pro® T-Nex® is foliarly absorbed, germination and seedling growth is unaffected by Quali-Pro® T-Nex®."


They asked if they could apply the product to a newly seeded yard less than a few months old without it affecting the grass negatively. The label doesn't really answer that question. It seems implied though.


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

It does answer it though. Look towards the bottom where it says since it's absorbed foliarly, it doesn't affect germination nor seedling growth. Does it specifically state how many days after seeding? No, but it does state that it doesn't hurt newly seeded grass regardless.

I think it's similar to the 'how soon to mow after seeding' question. There are tons of answers and ways to go about it but there's no specific answer. I think the easiest way is to just apply at a low rate to start. PGR doesn't kill off Bermuda and the label says it won't affect new Bermuda...id say that about covers all the bases for me. Start out low, record your findings and adjust from there. I've learned that the hard way.


----------



## cunningrr (9 mo ago)

*Round 2 Part 2*

Front yard tilled, rolled, reseeded, peat moss topped. Hope to have germination by fathers day. This week in SC will be hotter than hades with temps close to 100.


----------



## Vandy (Sep 2, 2020)

Those temps should help with the germination! Good luck!


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

cunningrr said:


> *Round 2 Part 2*
> 
> Front yard tilled, rolled, reseeded, peat moss topped. Hope to have germination by fathers day. This week in SC will be hotter than hades with temps close to 100.


Looks great!


----------



## cunningrr (9 mo ago)

My little babies are 3 weeks old today and I must say it's going better than I expected. Having to cut every 2 day at a HOC 1.5. Going with .5 lbs/1k every 7 days. If yukon has reduced vertical growth habit, i sure can't see it lol.


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

cunningrr said:


> My little babies are 3 weeks old today and I must say it's going better than I expected. Having to cut every 2 day at a HOC 1.5. Going with .5 lbs/1k every 7 days. If yukon has reduced vertical growth habit, i sure can't see it lol.


Danggg that's thick. I live on a sloped land and had a terrible storm come through about 3 days into seeding. The Monaco has all germinated now definitely not as thick as yours is. I did 6lbs across 2500sqft.


----------



## cunningrr (9 mo ago)

I seeded mine at 3 lbs/1000. I'm finding storms on round two of my front reseed. Hopefully I get decent germination


----------



## pete_kats (7 mo ago)

cunningrr said:


> My little babies are 3 weeks old today and I must say it's going better than I expected. Having to cut every 2 day at a HOC 1.5. Going with .5 lbs/1k every 7 days. If yukon has reduced vertical growth habit, i sure can't see it lol.


Looks great! I'm about a week behind you. I'd say in another week I'll be ready to mow. How have you adjusted your watering schedule this past week or two??


----------



## cunningrr (9 mo ago)

Yes about week 3 after seeding, I cut back to once a day in the morning for 25 min a zone. I have heavy clay so the ground stays wet. It seemed to respond well.


----------



## pete_kats (7 mo ago)

cunningrr said:


> Yes about week 3 after seeding, I cut back to once a day in the morning for 25 min a zone. I have heavy clay so the ground stays wet. It seemed to respond well.


Good deal. I'll probably follow your lead. I have heavy clay as well and this humidity seems to be keeping the ground wet longer too. That Yukon is looking really good man!


----------



## cunningrr (9 mo ago)

My front yard maybe a bust again due to the torrential rain storms we've had. About 50% of the yard is germinating well the other is very spotty and washed away. Side yard is perfect. Im thinking of taking plugs from my existing turf and plugging the front as needed. Anyone have any thoughts or suggestions? The donor turf will be 6 weeks old and has been mowed every other day from 3 weeks.


----------



## Darrell_KC (Mar 20, 2019)

I have zero knowledge on the timeline, but my concern would be that while the donor turf may be doing well, it's not rooted enough to survive a plug and transplant. That's hard enough on a well established grass. Are you seeing any runners yet? I'd probably wait until I was seeing runners to know the grass is healthy enough to begin spreading.


----------



## cunningrr (9 mo ago)

Im 12 days into the reseed of my self induced problems (pre immergent issue) Two major thunder storms washed out some seed but over all good germination i think. Starting to get some weed pressure in areas but trying to "leave it the hell alone" as Doc says. So badly want to spray and kill those weeds. Overall the project has gone rather well. Should have a full beautiful lawn by mid July.


----------



## cunningrr (9 mo ago)

Here are pics of the 6 week old lawn. I had to switch to a 21 in rotary at hoc 2" so I could bag clipping due to weed pressure still looks pretty nice. I will need to do major lawn leveling next year lol


----------



## cunningrr (9 mo ago)

Updated pic of my front yard. Its filling in nicely. I've got a sedge issue but ignoring it until next season as I'm nervous that anything I spray on it will harm the yukon


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

cunningrr said:


> Updated pic of my front yard. Its filling in nicely. I've got a sedge issue but ignoring it until next season as I'm nervous that anything I spray on it will harm the yukon


Looking good! Glad to see the update


----------



## cunningrr (9 mo ago)

Well I'm 3 months into my yukon bermuda journey and I'd have to say over all its been way easier than I thought it would be. I'm trying to mow every 3 days at 2". I put fertilizer down once a week at .5lb/1000sf. I still have to fight off some weeds but man has this lawn taken off. I give all the props in the world to @Tellycoleman. His lawn journal saved me a lot of time and effort. Here are today's updated pics



I've begun spot spraying crabgrass and clover with msma/quicksilver combo that seems safe for yukon.
Question:

Is it safe to put down pre emergent in oct? Plan on using andersons barricade at 2.3lbs/1000sf. Just trying to limit the negatives I put on my lawn the first growing season.

Thanks


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

cunningrr said:


> Well I'm 3 months into my yukon bermuda journey and I'd have to say over all its been way easier than I thought it would be. I'm trying to mow every 3 days at 2". I put fertilizer down once a week at .5lb/1000sf. I still have to fight off some weeds but man has this lawn taken off. I give all the props in the world to @Tellycoleman. His lawn journal saved me a lot of time and effort. Here are today's updated pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes put down your preemergent


----------

